# Flippinout Traveling Axiom Hunter First Blood



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Squirrel season is open here in NY since Sept. 1st so I had an opportunity to get to use Nathans Hunter model Axiom this week in the field. I will do a formal review after the two week period that I have but wanted to post a picture of the first official kill with this sling. Hope for a few more before I have to send it to the next lucky shooter. Thanks for the opportunity to be one of the first to hunt with this awesome little shooter Nathan. Stay tuned.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, nice shooting, Philly!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go Philly!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! How far away was he and where did you hit him?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ray, he was only about 10 yards standing tall and facing away, hit him between the sholder blades just missed the spine, little bugger ran about 50 yards before I caught up to him. He was all but finished. First blood on the Axiom.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Good shooting Philly!! I hope that foretells more stories of success to come


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Job Phil!

Excellent photo as well. That Axiom looks proud with how you used her









LGD


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm sorry I have not comment on this Philly,

Work has been killing me lately, seems I wake up only to work again and my brain and body is sore from the heavy work.

This is an awesome kill with the Flippinout Axiom Slingshot, of course I always anticipate the best from you Philly and you never dissapoint, Great hunting and I hope to see more.

Nico


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly,

Great shooting, you really know how the best out fo any slingshot, when it comes to hunting. I wish there was squirrels here where I live, but they live too far from my home. Saludos and keep bringing those nice stories. Saludos







.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting philly!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice slingshot and great shooting!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys, fun little shooter, still lookig to improve on the numbers, still have it for a week and a half before I have to send it along to Master Sling.
Nico, enjoy your vacation, I am looking forward to seeing some pictures from you soon.
Philly


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great kill, great ss.. cheers


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nice Shot Philly!! Those Grey's are amazingly tough. The pic looked like a head shot.*


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

lobodog2 said:


> *Nice Shot Philly!! Those Grey's are amazingly tough. The pic looked like a head shot.*


Lobo, it was a shot from behind between the sholder blades. Very tough critters, they take alot to kill. Everyone is a true trophy with a slingshot.
Thanks for looking.
Philly


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

With a few adjustments to your approach, you'll have SO MANY more opportunities. So many more opportunities means my crock pop gets filled faster.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't know much about squirrel but it looks like you got him good.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> With a few adjustments to your approach, you'll have SO MANY more opportunities. So many more opportunities means my crock pop gets filled faster.


Speaking of a filled freezer, I am still waiting for you to put some Venison on ice this year Grandson of mine.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, my time is up with the Axiom Hunter, sad day for sure. I signed and packaged it up this morning to send out to Master Sling on Monday. Try as I might, I was only able to get one kill with it. I had a few other hits and a few piles of feathers to show for my efforts but just didn't get the perfect shots I wanted.

To say Nathan makes a quality slingshot would be an understatement. Not only beautiful to behold but functional beyond expectations. As soon as you grip it, your confidence in it's capability exceeds that of others you have held and shot. Over the last year I have spent countless hours shooting Nathan's Omega that I purchased at the ECST, thousands of shots and never had a doubt that misses were my fault not that of the slingshot. I can't say the same for some others I have made or bought. It along with my wonderful ETS's are my everyday go to shooters.

The Axiom with a slightly narrower throat than the Omega and an improved grip, handles the Double Thera Gold without any hand discomfort during the draw or after the shot. To anyone wishing to have a very comfortable slingshot and one that is bulletproof in it's construction I can highly recommend one of Nathans amazing creations.

Thanks to Flippinout for the opportunity to have, if only for a short time, this outstanding piece of craftsmanship.
Philly


----------

